# How to use Deep freeze



## csczero (Oct 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to use deep freeze (a disk utility). i can't able to figure out the basic options which needs to turn on ..... im having a LAN with 16 computers in it


----------



## jay_jay (Nov 6, 2007)

donno which os u are using.try this link,scroll down --ther is a section for userguide for various os and users

*www.faronics.com/html/library.asp

hope u can fig. it now...


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 7, 2007)

by the way.. y do u wanna install deep freeze???? it's my worst nightmare. it follows a stupid approach... to block the whole drive itself... i mean wats the use and wats the benifit... we have loads and loads of antiviruses out there for free and they are really really good... lets say if u installed a useful program on ur root drive with deepfreeze installed... the next time u openup... u'll see tht the program has not been installed.... we always have to remember tht we have deepfreeze installed... making changes is COMPLEELY not allowed which is not a good approach... and the worst thing is.. it takes a hell lot to de-install it..


----------



## Ron (Nov 7, 2007)

csczero said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how to use deep freeze (a disk utility). i can't able to figure out the basic options which needs to turn on ..... im having a LAN with 16 computers in it



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48132


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 8, 2007)

I am using this utility and I am highly satisfied with it.


----------



## Ron (Nov 9, 2007)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> I am using this utility and I am highly satisfied with it.



Same here.......


----------



## csczero (Nov 24, 2007)

well thanks for opinons .......Well my cousin told me about another software called " Norton GO Back " .... i have installed it in my laptop ....felt it was simple and seems to be solving the purpose .... has anybody used it ?


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 25, 2007)

Deep freeze is good provided u know to handle it.....

turn it on After u install all softwares u wanted....then its fine


----------

